# 2 really cute boys came up to me!



## dubtongue (Mar 2, 2010)

i went snowboarding today and there was this hot *** *guy* shredding up the park who i couldn't stop staring at. he had long hair and good style: my ideal to a tee lol.
anyway, when i was strapping in at the top of the park, he waved to me as he was coming up on the lift... i gave a little wave and a big smile 
then after a couple more runs of boxes and jibs and whatnot, my sister was pooped so she said she'd wait for me to be done.
i got in the lift line, and he swooshed right next to me!
i was nervous because i was by myself and he had 3 of his friends next to him... but he asked me where i was from and what i was listening to and making small talk    then he did some sick tricks when he knew i was riding around him... it was such an uplifter!
then this other kid who i spotted in the park as i was on the lift came up to me later when i was smokin a cig and asked to borrow my lighter.  then he sat down on the snow right next to me when there was plenty of benches around!!

it just really made me feel really confident.. and the best part is, i was super smooth during both times and SA wasn't in my mind at all..

i think my SSRIs are already making my insecurites dissolve. <3 what a great day


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Dub that is awesome news. Congrats,


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Fantastic!! Always does such wonders for confidence. Also super jealous about snowboarding


----------



## mikek1121 (Jan 28, 2010)

congrats, its always a relief to hear about people that win once in a while.


----------



## dubtongue (Mar 2, 2010)

thank you guys 
ospi, just come with me! hehe i'll teach you obvssss


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sounds like a great day hope you have more like it!


----------



## dubtongue (Mar 2, 2010)

Keith said:


> Sounds like a great day hope you have more like it!


thank you keith


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

:high5 check you out, aw that made me happy to read, it feels so good having people's approval like that. And the fact that you didn't feel that nervous is great, could it be due to the fact that you knew they wanted to come and talk to you? I hope you keep up the confidence it gave you and the good luck keeps up.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Like Delicate that was great to read! 

Glad it happened for you!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Way to go Dub. Good for you. Don't you just love days like this. I remember when almost everyday use to be like that for me a few years back. Almost as if i was "in the zone". Stories like your provide hope for the rest of the forum. Wootttt Wooo!!!


----------



## jude123 (Mar 2, 2010)

yay!


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ummmm maybe its because you look adorable (yes checked out pics.)


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sweet. Good for you


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well done!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:boogie:clap:boogie
Yay! I love it when you have those moments expecting to be really nervous and the anxiety never shows up! Also jealous of snowboarding!!!


----------

